# Win 3.1 to 95 upgrade



## mcountie (Feb 23, 2000)

I hope you can help. I am in the process of upgrading my NEC 486 DX2, 75mhz laptop from Windows 3.1 to Windows 95. I am having a problem with loading the 95 upgrade. I get a setup warning message (SU 0168) stipulating that my "computer already has an operating system installed, which cannot be upgraded by this version of setup. Please obtain the Windows 95 upgrade." Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

matt


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

That message means that you are not using the Windows 95 upgrade disks. You are using a copy of 95 intended for a new computer.

You need to get the upgrade and install it.

Unless you have uninstalled this copy of 95 from the machine you got the disk from...


----------



## mcountie (Feb 23, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by LarryCore:
> *That message means that you are not using the Windows 95 upgrade disks. You are using a copy of 95 intended for a new computer.
> ...


----------



## mcountie (Feb 23, 2000)

Where could I get a Win 95 upgrade? Any ideas.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Although you won't find it on the shelves any more, you can still order it. I don't know about the big stores, but any smaller computer shop should be able to get it for you with no problem. I sold a couple of them last week as a matter of fact.

You could also see if there are any kind of trade shows in your area - you can often get them at discounted prices at places like that.


----------



## SusanDelgado (Mar 5, 2000)

I did an internet search for Win95 upgrades, but I was never able to find it on floppy disk. My brother has an OLD computer with no CDrom drive that he wanted to upgrade.
It was easy to find on CD, though. Just use your favorite search engine, you should have no trouble.


----------

